# some leg lock clips



## jarrod (Jun 9, 2009)

here are some vids from a leg lock clinic i did at DLT welcome mat judo club in pleasant hill, missouri last month.  hope you like, let me know what you think.

http://theeverwatchfulspider.xanga.com/videos/

jf


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jun 9, 2009)

Great stuff Jarrod.

I love the armbar/kneebar combination I use that one myself quite a bit!


----------



## terryl965 (Jun 9, 2009)

I like the toe hold we usethat alot.


----------



## kaizasosei (Jun 9, 2009)

Great stuff as usual.  I watched all of them. Especially liked the toehold and the kneebartolegscisor.  


j


----------



## jarrod (Jun 9, 2009)

the toehold is by far my favorite sub.  sooooooo many set ups & entries.

jf


----------



## seasoned (Jun 9, 2009)

Very nice, Jarrod, thanks for sharing.


----------



## jarrod (Jun 14, 2009)

bump!

added a leg lock defense drill.

jf


----------



## K-man (Jun 14, 2009)

jarrod said:


> the toehold is by far my favorite sub. sooooooo many set ups & entries.
> 
> jf


 Thanks Jarrod. I'm looking forward to trying the toehold too.


----------



## kaizasosei (Jun 18, 2009)

This is also a good one i found on youtube...http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fik3DfxBfRU&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uX7KEaCb_1A&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oqpV4h-pp_4&feature=channel



j


----------



## Tensei85 (Jun 22, 2009)

Awesome! I thoroughly enjoyed the vids.


----------



## kaizasosei (Jul 12, 2009)

Slightly back from the dead with this thread, but i found some more neat clips.

check the technique!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I9hO-P8Phqo&feature=channel

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DR0sDi2NoY8&feature=channel


----------

